

The connection machine. - spitfire
http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/14719

======
thirsteh
Related: [http://longnow.org/essays/richard-feynman-connection-
machine...](http://longnow.org/essays/richard-feynman-connection-machine/)

------
pbhjpbhj
It's a link to the Ph.D thesis of W D Hillis ... but why?

~~~
PostOnce
Because it's interesting.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Could you at least provide an abstract, snippet or summary?

